# Performances de samba avec les shares windows



## jko (16 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un serveur windows 200 ou je stocke toutes mes videos full HD.

Je viens de passer au mac pour mon poste de travail après des années de PC. Aucun probleme pour me connecter a mon serveur de accéder a mes videos. Mon problème est plutôt lie aux perfs désastreuses de samba!

Sa plafonne a 15 Mo/s alors que avant j'avais du plus de 300 Mo/s en gigabit entre le client et le serveur.

Du coup le flux HD est saccade avec MPlayer. J'ai essaye de copier le fichier en local et la pas de problèmes. Sauf que ca a pris 40 minutes a couper 12Gb!

Avez-vous des infos sur comment optimiser les perfs avec samba ou une alternative lus rapide?
Merci

jko


----------



## fouyas (16 Janvier 2010)

Salut, 
j'ai remarqué la même chose que toi concernant les transfert SMB plus lent à partir de mac osx par rapport à une machine windows. 

Pour infos, voila ma config "serveur" : 
  - Une eeeBox Asus composé d'un Atom 1,6 et d'un disque 500Go 2,5" 5400T et d'un lan gigabit. Pour l'OS c'est un Débian Lenny minimum sans interface graphique.
  - Les partages de fichiers se font par Samba pour SMB ou Netatalk pour AFP Mac os. Le gros avantage de Netatalk est que la machine est vu comme un serveur Mac par les postes OSx 

Par exemple un transfert d'une image ISO de 4,5Go :
   2'53" pour un transfert de eeeBox à iMac en SMB
   1'12" pour un transfert de eeeBox à iMac en AFP 

Pour une image iso de 4,7 Go : 
   3'08" pour un transfert de eeeBox à Imac en SMB
   1'28" pour un transfert de eeeBox à Imac en AFP
   1'55" pour un transfert de iMac à eeeBox en AFP ( le débit du disque 5400 en écriture... )

Le transfert de l'image de 4,5Go de eeeBox à Windows Vista prend 1'14", le même temps que le mac dans son système natif. On voit bien le problème de la couche SMB sous OSx qui est largement distancé en performance par la couche AFP.

 Si tu veux plus d'info, n'hesites pas
A+++


----------



## jko (16 Janvier 2010)

Cool.

Je dois installer autre chose sous W2K3 ou sous le mac?

Jko


----------



## fouyas (16 Janvier 2010)

jko a dit:


> Je dois installer autre chose sous W2K3 ou sous le mac?



Ben en fait il faudrait que tu puisses prendre en charge le protocole AFP et emuler un serveur Mac à partir de Windows... je sais pas trop si c'est possible. Sinon il te faut comme moi une machine avec un linux qui fait office de serveur Windows et Mac avec les deux protocoles


----------



## jko (16 Janvier 2010)

Ok je vais voir du cote NFS car il me semble que c beaucoup plus rapide.

Merci a toi
jko


----------



## jko (17 Janvier 2010)

J'arrive pas a trouver ce qu'il faut!

Si quelqu'un a une idee.

Jko


----------



## bobange (17 Janvier 2010)

Pour Windows, je crois qu'il faut prendre un truc qui s'appelle NFU for Windows ...

Par contre, moi j'ai un petit problème à Samba. J'ai un seveur sous Ubuntu, et je partage via Samba (j'ai aussi des postes Windows).

Déjà quand le me connecte à mon serveur distant, une fois connecté, celui ci n'apparaît pas sur le bureau. Enfin, j'aimerai que la recherche par Spotlight indexe aussi les dossiers de mon serveur. Et pour l'instant, je n'ai pas du tout trouvé comment faire ...

Boris


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG, *une règle importante ici (et ailleurs) : poster dans le bon forum*. Ici on traite les problèmes techniques et les pannes matérielles des iMac Intel, ta question est donc HS dans ce forum. Merci de faire attention la prochaine fois. On bouge.


----------



## jko (18 Janvier 2010)

Desolé, savais pas trop ou poser cette question. Toujours en suspend.

D'une manière générale, existe t'il un moyen d'optimiser un peut Samba? car 15 Mo/ sec c'est long!

Merci

jko


----------



## fouyas (6 Février 2010)

jko a dit:


> D'une manière générale, existe t'il un moyen d'optimiser un peut Samba? car 15 Mo/ sec c'est long!



 Modifier : /etc/samba/smb.conf

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_KEEPALIVE IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_RCVBUF=65536 SO_SNDBUF=65536

 35 Mo/s en lecture et 22 Mo/s en écriture chez moi.


----------

